# MTBler/in Schwalm-Eder Kreis (Melsungen)



## cokee (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier jemand aus dem Schwalm-Eder Kreis?
Ich selbst wohne in Melsungen und hätte Lust mal ein paar gemeinsame Touren zu fahren.

Gruß
Constantin


----------



## MTBmarkoT (26. Februar 2015)

Na da will ich mal hier rufen.
in und um Kassel gibt es sehr viele tolle Trails. 
Edersee ist auch immer gut.
Wir fahren regelmäßig am Wochenende gerne auch längere Strecken.
Wir sind aus Borken und Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHJack (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin aus Wabern und oft in den Wäldern richtung Melsungen unterwegs. Bin die letzten Jahre Downhill gefahren und nach ner längeren Pause seit nem halben Jahr Enduro...bin also noch nicht so super fit. MTBmarko haben wir uns auf der Ederbrücke in Fz getroffen (YT capra)?
Gruß Jens


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. Februar 2015)

Cool dann hast du meinen Buddy Stefan getroffen!!! 
Wir lieben dein Bike!!
Beim mir steht dieses Jahr auch mehr Enduro auf dem Plan (Enduro One) 
Sonst Nordhessen Cup ein paar ausgewählte Tagesevents und nen Etappenrennen  (MTB TROPHY Beskidy)

Zur Zeit gibt's eben viele eher langweilige Touren um den Fitnessstand  wieder herzustellen!
Aber ab und an auch ein paar geile Touren in Kassel. Die sind sehr Enduro lastig und spaßig.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Wenn du Facebook hast suche mal Marko Trutschel. Dann kann ich dich gerne über Ausflüge informieren. Fahre zur Zeit meist mit meiner Perle und die ist auch recht zügig unterwegs!


----------



## TREK_er (21. Mai 2015)

Hi,
komme auch aus dem Schwalm Eder Kreis,aus Niedenstein und fahre gerne längere Touren. 
Würde mich freuen wenn wir mal zusammen fahren würden. 
Damit ich auchmal die Enduro lastigen Touren um Kassel kennen lerne  oder einfach andere geile spaßige Touren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTBmarkoT (21. Mai 2015)

Für interessierte und Personen mit Urlaub zu Pfingsten. Am Mittwoch den 27.05. starten wir mit 4 Mann die Urwaldsteig Befahrung. Ca 66km 1500hm 
Trails stellenweise s3s4  (je nach Sichtweise)
Von Forstautobahn bis extrem tollen Abfahrten alles dabei.
Start 9.00 Uhr am Zündstoff in Hemfurth


----------



## TREK_er (21. Mai 2015)

Hört sich gut an. Vllt bekomm ich ja am Mittwoch nen Tag Urlaub dann komm ich gerne mit.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## musiclust (28. Mai 2015)

Moin,

gibt es davon einen GPS Track wen ja  könntest du mir diesen zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. Mai 2015)

Auf Gpsies.com Urwaldsteig suchen. Ist nichts für unbegabte Fahrer. Man sollte locker 80km und 2000hm fahren können. Sonst macht es keine Freude.
Wir hatten diesmal wieder jemanden an Bord der sich total überschätzt hat. Da wird es sehr schnell gefährlich.


----------



## musiclust (29. Mai 2015)

Danke, sollte von der Kondition und der Technik her schon passen, da ich solche Touren schon des öfteren absolviert habe.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. Juli 2015)

am 13.09. wollen wir mal wieder den Urwaldsteig befahren. bis jetzt ca 10 Teilnehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. August 2015)

Hier ein Einblick in die letzte Testfahrt

Urwaldsteig... Eine Begnegnung der dritten Art  http://biker-in-love.blogspot.com/2015/08/urwaldsteig-eine-begnegnung-der-dritten.html


----------



## MTBmarkoT (19. September 2015)

am Wochenende findet in Sontra ein 24h Rennen statt. Fals mal jemand vorbei kommen mag.
Wir starten dort nicht aber zum anfeuern usw. kann man ja mal aufschlagen


----------



## cschaeff (21. September 2015)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Hier ein Einblick in die letzte Testfahrt
> 
> Urwaldsteig... Eine Begnegnung der dritten Art  http://biker-in-love.blogspot.com/2015/08/urwaldsteig-eine-begnegnung-der-dritten.html


Urwaldsteig am besten GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn, dann kann man mehr fahren (meine Erfahrung, bin ihn bislang 2 x in jede Richtung gefahren).


----------



## cschaeff (21. September 2015)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> am Wochenende findet in Sontra ein 24h Rennen statt. Fals mal jemand vorbei kommen mag.
> Wir starten dort nicht aber zum anfeuern usw. kann man ja mal aufschlagen


Waren als 4-er Team dabei. Schöne Veranstaltung, super organisiert, familiäre Atmosphäre, tolle Strecke.
Ist schon eine besondere Stimmung, nachts um 4 Uhr mit den ganzen anderen Glühwürmchen um die Wette zu fahren...


----------

